# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride CANCELED for DECEMBER 6th 2020



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2020)

*DECEMBER  RIDE  CANCELED 
*​*   YES unfortunately the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride has been CANCELED once again for DECEMBER 6th 2020 with our fine California Governor closing down the state of California restaurants & any social gathering outside your immediate family members for the remainder of 2020 making it impossible to get some vitamin D from the sun & to keep your immune system strong with the CYCLONE COASTER family - the city trails & beach paths open for single use only - but not to groups or any sort of gatherings -*
_*   I wish everyone in our extended CYCLONE COASTER family a safe holiday season & a HAPPY NEW YEAR - We will see what 2021 has in store for our livelihood - With 2020 throwing the World a curveball - CYCLONE COASTER is all for SUPPORT our LOCAL BUSINESSES before - during & after the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride with the CYCLONE COASTER family which is looking forward once again able to join in the vintage bicycle riding while social distancing the City of Long Beach & our local businesses - We will have to see if the paths are open January 3rd 2021 - PLEASE CHECK BACK & IF THE PATHS & LOCAL BUSINESSES ARE OPEN then WE'LL DO IT AGAIN & WE'LL DO IT with Social Distancing for the park announcements as well as the ride with our CYCLONE COASTER family - Thanks you to everyone for being aware towards others as we enjoy a great ride & great weather with many of the CYCLONE COASTER family in the future & for coming back out when you are comfortable to do so again & supporting what makes the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle rides what they are today - GREAT - Success & team work as a family with our community - STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS  *_
​


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2020)

Just sad!


----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2020)

Ridden ( alone ) not hidden!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 5, 2020)

Sucks, could actually make this one! Screw grewsome and his small business killing practice! Once again shut down even though we've done everything by the book! Hopefully still have our cafe and can afford to make the next ride! Keep the faith Frank and Cyclone coaster family and hope to see all of you really soon!!!


----------

